
Ask HN: Help deciding between Angular and React - Gootch
We have a product that is currently using Ionic 3, and we are deciding what to do since we are moving away from native apps in favor of a full web based experience.  It is a small app with a very limited number of pages.. but heavily used by end users.<p>We are taking this opportunity to do a major UI redesign that will look identical on all devices -- no requirement for an app that looks like a native app.<p>Our current dev team is comfortable with Angular, since our current app uses Angular 5 -- so we are leaning towards sticking with what we know.  That said, I would love some thoughtful  advice from this community to help me navigate from our current state of our product to the next.<p>A couple of specific questions I would like answers to:<p>Is the community size difference between Angular and React of concern?<p>We have a small team right now, and plan to scale up over the next year... is hiring new developers going to be a lot more challenging if our solution is in Angular?<p>And if there is anything else I should be considering, anything is appreciated.  Thanks HN!
======
shams93
If you're on ionic you might want to look at stencil js

~~~
Gootch
We don't see the need at the moment to use any ionic components... So the
ionic 4 stuff won't be needed, but regardless of whether we use stencil to
build our components or not, I was hoping to find some clarity on whether the
community size would be an issue as our product matures, and also whether
talented developers would avoid opportunities to join our team if Angular was
our framework instead of React.

The adoption rate of Angular vs React is a bit concerning to me.. is that a
real concern?

